# VerFatWomen6 update- includes pics from here again



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

Just so you're all aware- it's the same group that had posted some from here a few weeks back. Several people from here I saw in the folder "Members Contributions"- will be PMing those who I recognize.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2007)

well, i'd assume that that means contributions of pix of, and from, the women who are members of the site. 

or have i misinterpreted that?? it'd be gross if it was just the male members of the group finding shots.

to think i'd be listed there, and called a VERYFATWOMAN. I don't know why, but that really bothers me.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

Jes said:


> or have i misinterpreted that?? it'd be gross if it was just the male members of the group finding shots.



Well, that's what it is.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Well, that's what it is.



oh, skeevy. 

i misunderstood, then. i'm certainly willing to believe that women like their own pix and want to share them. but not this time, eh?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

Jes said:


> oh, skeevy.
> 
> i misunderstood, then. i'm certainly willing to believe that women like their own pix and want to share them. but not this time, eh?



Well yeah, but these are mostly pics that were mostly meant to be shared as a depiction of an event, not as a modelling thing.

I know that I'm not posting any pictures here anymore from events, since several of the ones I've taken have shown up on there.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2007)

no, no, i get you. i was trying to say: i figured some women HERE were members of that SITE and posting pix of THEMSELVES. 

if it's not that, i'm skeeved. for the reasons I've already told you in private.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

so this dude is posting pics without the subjects' permission again? 

then why are we all sitting here and not harassing him? i don't have anything better to do, and that shit pisses me OFF.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

I joined the site just to see what else was pilfered from here and didn't find anything I recognized (I believe you when you say it's there.... I just didn't look hard enough it seems). 

I almost think it's better _not _to alert people about this - stolen pictures are everywhere (I know - it doesn't make it right), and I think people can seriously drive themselves batshit trying to chase everything down. 

In my mind, stolen and reposted pics are an accepted part of posting on teh internetz. It's wrong and it's nasty - but there's no real way to stop it once pics are posted. I just don't like seeing people upset by what amounts to someone stealing money left on a park bench.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Samantha, I agree. While this little creep has no right to do this, it is too hard to police. That is why I won't post many pics. I would like to but I want to be able to control my own images etc. Susannah


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm...

I would not see many of the posts I see here at Dims, if people did not get upset over things they can avoid, simply by not reading some of what is posted out and about, or choosing not to comment once they have read something that makes them angry.

I guess we should all ignore anything we run into that is not pleasing to us? hmmmmmm....

I understand that , pffft, this is teh internets, but then maybe people should be reminded, even if it does no good, that what they sometimes do can hurt real humans..and all that.

Oh...Waxy?...I went over there to call him names...was fun..lalalalala...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Oh...Waxy?...I went over there to call him names...was fun..lalalalala...




Where exactly is "there"???


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Hmmmmmmm...
> I guess we should all ignore anything we run into that is not pleasing to us? hmmmmmm....



Not really what I said. 

There's a line between ignoring everything, and running around chasing every stolen pic. We each get to decide for ourselves where that line falls. 

I just don't like seeing people get so upset over all of it, but perhaps I should keep that to myself.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I just don't like seeing people get so upset over all of it, but perhaps I should keep that to myself.



I'm upset because they're taking pictures that I took at events- for the purposes of showing how much fun could be had at those events- and they're posting them up there for spank fodder. I'm upset that they're using other innocent pictures for that purpose.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

I understand *WHY *people are upset, and I support them. I *agree* with them/you.

I just _wish it didn't happen_. Any of it. I don't like seeing people so upset over it all, so yeah - the head-in-the-sand method, to me, is preferable. 

*headdesk*
*looksforsand*


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Not really what I said.
> 
> There's a line between ignoring everything, and running around chasing every stolen pic. We each get to decide for ourselves where that line falls.
> 
> I just don't like seeing people get so upset over all of it, but perhaps I should keep that to myself.



No..you should say whatever it is you feel like saying..that's what I was saying.

People like being heard, if not, we would have forums full of cobwebs. I don't think this is any different...some people want to speak up..even if it won't give them what they want...but might be the only time, or one of the only times they give chase.

I know you like being heard..as do I..we are just...that way..


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

Mossy, I wanna go call names! I'm good at that. 

It's tough because it's irritating and gross but not technically illegal, dag nabbit. I know what you mean, Sam- sometimes you have to just 'aw fuck it' these kinds of things to avoid the going of the crazy.

Doesn't mean I don't want to go be a bitch.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Mossy, I wanna go call names! I'm good at that.
> 
> It's tough because it's irritating and gross but not technically illegal, dag nabbit. I know what you mean, Sam- sometimes you have to just 'aw fuck it' these kinds of things to avoid the going of the crazy.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't want to go be a bitch.



Don't use 'alpha male wannabes' or mention lil erections...I covered that...now..hop to!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Don't use 'alpha male wannabes' or mention lil erections...I covered that...now..hop to!



bahahaha

a woman after my own evil heart.

I realized that I'm not entirely sure where it is, so I googled "VerFatWomen" and the only google result is a post by Jes in which she says "let's hope this doesn't end up on verfatwomen."

good times.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

Lemme try to convey more where I'm coming from here... 

In my mind, chasing after every pic-stealer* is sort of akin to getting upset and trying to defeat *every *fat basher and *every *instance of size discrimination. It's _certainly _worthy, no doubt about that - but, my stars, isn't it so overwhelming? So angering? I know each good fight is fought one step at a time, but some days it's not a battle I can't consider. Some days I pretend it's not a battle at all.

I feel strangely proud when people post pics here (how brave you are). I feel a little bit of the empowerment that I imagine you feel. But... I also feel what you might feel when those pics are stolen or misused. I cringe when it happens. It's _such _an icky feeling. 

So, yeah - I'd rather avoid that feeling. I'd rather everyone else did too. I'd like us all to be happy, well-adjusted and... never wronged. If accomplishing means pretending pics aren't stolen, or letting a stolen pic lie.... then, okay. 

Does all that make sense to anyone not inside my head (all of us inside here agree it's fine, lol)

*not saying pic stealers are fat bashers.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ Yup, that makes sense. There's also for me this moment on the internet where I have to remind myself that it is, for better or worse, wholly open to the rest of the world. So anything that I choose to share in some sense becomes property of every person on earth. That in and of itself is kind of freeing, if also a little icky.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2007)

*L*

And all the folks in my head..just mine..said that lets not assume that every person going over..there..is making themselves nuts or chasing everything that smacks them in the face, no matter how hard..or soft. I would bet most folks out here have had others say to themselves.."sheesh, why doesn't she/he just let it go"

See, I keep responding..*L*

 

I am slightly upset I have not been banned over ...there....heh.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 27, 2007)

We can read their messages without joining. 

_Awesome_. Keep it up!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Lemme try to convey more where I'm coming from here...
> 
> In my mind, chasing after every pic-stealer* is sort of akin to getting upset and trying to defeat *every *fat basher and *every *instance of size discrimination. It's _certainly _worthy, no doubt about that - but, my stars, isn't it so overwhelming? So angering? I know each good fight is fought one step at a time, but some days it's not a battle I can't consider. Some days I pretend it's not a battle at all.
> 
> ...



It makes sense to me. 

It's sad that people scavenge the world wide-- stealing and distributing pictures to so many different parts of the world wide web just by doing a simple google search or clicking on some easily accessible link. In some aspects thats like stalking. Whatever you call it, I consider it devious, immature, selfish, and disrespectful.

That type of behavior is nothing new. I think that it has probably gotten increasingly easier to do, in fact as the world wide web has grown so much. 

There are those places where people share stolen pictures of bbws..whether it be paysite, party pictures, candid pictures, myspace pictures, forum pictures... or wherever else they find it.... (that they can lust over and whatnot) ...and then steal/collect/share as they do.... and they just pat each other on the back and do it again and again. 

That's just quite immoral and unethical, I think.

But I suppose that there is no stopping it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> bahahaha
> 
> a woman after my own evil heart.
> 
> ...




*VeryFatWomen.

My bad.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 27, 2007)

This is one reason why I'm verrrry careful about sharing photos of myself on the World Weird Web. As an internet novice about 10 years ago, I regularly swapped photos with other people. Then one fine day I found one of my photos on a joke web site with a cattle brand on my ass.  Thank goodness that site was soon shut down, because that's not exactly the kind of image I want to project. All I'd need is for some clown at work to stumble upon that sort of thing and pass it around.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 27, 2007)

Remember, when you post an image on the internet, you're posting it for EVERYONE.

The Internet runs contrary to laws and copyright and stuff. *Information wants to be free.* ESPECIALLY if people want said information...and when don't people want it?

The Internet is the world's common. What's yours is mine, and what's mine is yours. However, you only have to share what *you* want to.

*Solution:* Post only what you'd be comfortable showing to EVERYONE on the Internet.

Really it's the only thing you can do, because the number of people doing things like this are too great to put a stop to. It's like trying to catch a hundred flies with chopsticks. :bow:


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Question from the new guy:

What's with Curvage.com? That place has to be illegal as crack, right? With all the shared pictures, or pictures of normal people in the mall or at the beach or whatever...why isn't something like that shut down?


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Mossy, I wanna go call names! I'm good at that.
> 
> It's tough because it's irritating and gross but not technically illegal, dag nabbit. I know what you mean, Sam- sometimes you have to just 'aw fuck it' these kinds of things to avoid the going of the crazy.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't want to go be a bitch.



eventually, you know you'll end up on this site, right, wax? and when that happens, you'll be the chick covered by the long black bar.

hahahaha. God. That thought makes me laugh and laugh!


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> It makes sense to me.
> 
> It's sad that people scavenge the world wide-- stealing and distributing pictures to so many different parts of the world wide web just by doing a simple google search or clicking on some easily accessible link. In some aspects thats like stalking. Whatever you call it, I consider it devious, immature, selfish, and disrespectful.
> 
> ...



maybe they should just try fucking us??

i mean, in my experience, one good lay cancels out hours and hours of fruitless THINKING about it. ya know?


----------



## wistful (Jul 28, 2007)

I just want to publically thank Blackjack for letting me know he saw a photo of me there.I joined the group so I could find the pic and once I did I wrote a fairly polite letter requesting that my photo be taken down.I'm not *that* upset about finding my photo there though I might have been a tad more disturbed if you could see my face in it.They lifted my pic off the butt thread on the weight board and it's serving as a good reminder that I really need to carefully think twice before I just go off and post wacky pics. I dislike knowing that I won't be as inclined to spontaneity as I once was but being a bit more cautious might be the wiser choice.


----------



## QuantumXL (Jul 28, 2007)

You know, i've had past issues with my Girlfriend, and she was royally pissed off at this guy. But to know that there are decent pictures taken, i was "Sort-of" relieved i suppose? But anyways, this man has like 6 of these groups, i know there should be a "Riot" taking place, but you need to understand he is never going to stop. Its sort of like stopping people from downloading music, its just impossible. Everything my girlfriend and I do now is basically under surveillance. We watch what we post, and keep it on the down low. I'd rather not say who or where "There" is because i rather not advertise who this particular person is. But this guy is all over the place. So beware of where you post your pictures.


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2007)

What I cannot understand is why he hasn't been banned from this site for his actions?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 28, 2007)

Isa said:


> What I cannot understand is why he hasn't been banned from this site for his actions?



That's simple.

1. We would need to know his username here. If he's smart, it's not the same one he uses on Yahoo, and the e-mail address he used for signing up isn't the same as his Yahoo account.
2. Banning him would ban that user account here, and possibly he would be banned by his IP address. However, it's decently easy to evade an IP ban, so he would get back in pretty quickly.
3. He could have other people collect for him.

Again, not much you can do against these sorts of things. :\


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

i think the issue is that the pix are there, and unless i'm labeling every shot with something about the Creative Commons License, then they can be snatched. Well, they can be snatched either way, and I'd still have to go hunt them down and demand they be removed.

This is frustrating to me in many, many ways. Again, not just the obvious ones. I'm not so naive as to think this doesn't happen, but it's suddenly deeper than that for me, and I'm going to need to think about that for awhile.


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> That's simple.
> 
> 1. We would need to know his username here. If he's smart, it's not the same one he uses on Yahoo, and the e-mail address he used for signing up isn't the same as his Yahoo account.
> 2. Banning him would ban that user account here, and possibly he would be banned by his IP address. However, it's decently easy to evade an IP ban, so he would get back in pretty quickly.
> ...




I thought someone identified him in the original thread concerning this issue on the weight board. While everything you state is true it just seems unfair that he's allowed to stay here while violating members in such a way.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

my guess is that this also doesn't constitute violating. but i still just don't get it. i think that if someone found out i was posting pix like this, instead of just asking (and since we're all here and PM accessible for the most part, it's not like it'd be hard), I'd be mortified. I would. With all of the freebie and professional and everything else kinds of pix, you'd think that would be the route to go. It's hard to muster civility when you're asking for shots of you meant for a specific audience be removed. It really is. I would also imagine that the members of the group would feel equally upset if pix of theirs, posted in specific contexts, were taken out of those contexts and fetishized. They seem surprised that this is upsetting to some people, and that genuinely surprises me. Not that it's done, not that people want to look at fat women, but that ...well, again, I'd be mortified, if I did it, and someone was upset with my having done it.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 28, 2007)

Jes said:


> my guess is that this also doesn't constitute violating. but i still just don't get it. i think that if someone found out i was posting pix like this, instead of just asking (and since we're all here and PM accessible for the most part, it's not like it'd be hard), I'd be mortified. I would. With all of the freebie and professional and everything else kinds of pix, you'd think that would be the route to go. It's hard to muster civility when you're asking for shots of you meant for a specific audience be removed. It really is. I would also imagine that the members of the group would feel equally upset if pix of theirs, posted in specific contexts, were taken out of those contexts and fetishized. They seem surprised that this is upsetting to some people, and that genuinely surprises me. Not that it's done, not that people want to look at fat women, but that ...well, again, I'd be mortified, if I did it, and someone was upset with my having done it.



Lack of conscience on their part... or simply ignoring the good part of their conscience. Makes me think of sociological terms deriving from how parts of society (via certain parts of the world wide web) can possibly deviate the morals and ethics in parts of peoples lives???


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2007)

Photos..information...all is unfair game out here. I still sometimes chat at another site and there is a man who likes to manipulate information from people and then use it against them in a silly little game that makes him feel clever. He obviously donates to Dims, because he has seen things I say in the Clubhouse...and has mentioned them to me at this other place...so it is not just photos people can have snatched.

I guess I have decided I am not going to be afraid of silly people like that, but, when I do decide to lay into someone for being beyond not civil..that is ok as well.

Teh internets have allowed some to become gluttons...enough is not in their vocabulary and everything is only a few keystrokes away.


----------



## Tina (Jul 28, 2007)

If any of those pics were taken from the clubhouse, can whomever knows what's up PM me with URLs and info? If clubhouse privacy rules are being violated, someone/s needs the boot. Bad.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2007)

missaf said:


> If you post photos on the internet, you're putting yourself out there to have your photos moved to someone else's site.
> 
> Caveat Emptor.



That is it, I think.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jul 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I understand *WHY *people are upset, and I support them. I *agree* with them/you.
> 
> I just _wish it didn't happen_. Any of it. I don't like seeing people so upset over it all, so yeah - the head-in-the-sand method, to me, is preferable.
> 
> ...



*doyousinkinthesand*  
*takepicskthnx*

I also joined the group to see if some of my pictures had made it onto their site. I've had issues with this previously, hence why I don't post new pictures of myself on the boards or in chat.

But Sammie is right about this...after awhile, you're just running around in circles trying to find all the pictures that have been shared from this site, to that site on the internet. I don't have the patience to look up every site that could possibly have my pics...anymore, it's just wasted effort.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 28, 2007)

As I had said in a previous thread, I spoke with the guy who is the mod at the Yahoo groups about 5-6 years ago. At that time, he had told me that he was collecting pics as a "labor of love", and his comments AT THAT TIME, seemed to be honest.

I've not spoken to him since, but, as you can see there are now 6 groups devoted to the same thing. Again, while BlackJack sees his pics being used in a different capacity than what he intended, most of the pics are the pre-op photos from weight loss surgery sites, and random candid pics from the FA dweebs that just happen to have a camera handy. So the mod is not the only person posting here. It's a bunch of guys. To me, that's like accusing Conrad of being responsible for any post that you find offensive here at Dims.

I've been fighting this fight for the past several months. It started with several sites and newsgroups who "lifted" my wife's paysite photos, and posted them elsewhere. I have often e-mailed the perpetrators as representing the copyright owner, and forced them to take the pics down. Most recently, it has been a personal crusade to get ANY unauthorized pic taken down, if the person feels violated in some way by the pic being posted.

There is no unilateral movement here. Many of the paysite gals feel it's good business to have their pics posted on other sites, since they think it drives some of these guys to their paysites. That's fine, but it lets these scumbags think that it's okay to post any pic of any fat girl from any BBW event or pre op on these sites. I feel especially sorry for any of the ladies who don't have internet access and have NO idea their pics are on a site that most of these guys wank to (it seems to me that it not a "tribute" to have guys wanking to photos if you don't know your photos are there, do you agree?)

I'm only one person.....I know there have been others who have contacted the groups moderator. He's been fairly cooperative. Just keep in mind that there are guys that have hard drives FILLED with pics of many of you, and you likely don't even know it. This is what the internet has created. These guys feel safe & secure in knowing they have a limitless supply of wanking material, and all you ladies could potentially be part of it. I will tell you that I have been vigilant in getting pics taken off of newsgroups and foreign based sites that post unauthorized pics, but I can only have limited success, since I am not the copyright owner. I have messaged some of you privately and shared my information, so that you can represent yourself in getting your photos taken off, if you choose to do so.

All I ask is please, share information. We have a great community here. As Blackjack did in his post, we need to share information with our friends, if we see that it may affect them in some way. And, if possible, even if you are okay with these places posting your pics, please help set a standard by contacting the site/group owner to tell them it's only okay if they ask permission, not to just have one of their members steal a pic from here or any honest website & post it arbitrarily. It MIGHT help, but if we all do nothing, this will continue to get worse.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> If any of those pics were taken from the clubhouse, can whomever knows what's up PM me with URLs and info? If clubhouse privacy rules are being violated, someone/s needs the boot. Bad.



I would think anything SAID to Mossy at another site (if she knows who it is) would also be beyond the pale, too?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm guessing, but I think something said to any of us while on another site - even by another Dim member... wouldn't count as subject to Dim rules. 

It seems vfw6 are willing to remove pics (at least they give lipservice to that), but they seem to have specific instructions for getting it done, among those - asking nicely (see their response to Jes). Unfortunately, that's not going to keep them from just re-stealing the same pics (and others) and posting them there again. 

Seems the only way to police this is to do just that - constantly police that site. And if pics are being lifted from the clubhouse, then wouldn't that have to be policed as well? I don't know how to definitively tell who the common member(s?) are, especially if these people choose to remain stealth.

Other options? Disable right-clicking? Watermarks? Does anything prevent screencapping? 

The other thing is... vfw6. We _know _about that _*one*_. One of many.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 28, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm guessing, but I think something said to any of us while on another site - even by another Dim member... wouldn't count as subject to Dim rules.
> 
> It seems vfw6 are willing to remove pics (at least they give lipservice to that), but they seem to have specific instructions for getting it done, among those - asking nicely (see their response to Jes). Unfortunately, that's not going to keep them from just re-stealing the same pics (and others) and posting them there again.
> 
> ...



No there is no way of stopping it.

Also, lip service to the contrary, one of the women asking to be taken down was called, I believe, a sea cow.

Can't police that either, free speech and all.

It's still shitty.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 28, 2007)

Isa said:


> I thought someone identified him in the original thread concerning this issue on the weight board. While everything you state is true it just seems unfair that he's allowed to stay here while violating members in such a way.



Isa,

There is no "allowing" going on. We do not know who the guy is (or guys are). If we have concrete proof of his (their) identity, then yes we can ban him. However, banning only keeps him (them) from being a member/s here and posting. It doesn't keep him (them) from reading the site and copying photos that are posted here.

That is the reality.


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Isa,
> 
> There is no "allowing" going on. We do not know who the guy is (or guys are). If we have concrete proof of his (their) identity, then yes we can ban him. However, banning only keeps him (them) from being a member/s here and posting. It doesn't keep him (them) from reading the site and copying photos that are posted here.
> 
> That is the reality.



Sandie,

As previously stated I thought the yahoo group owner had been identified in the old thread. If he hasn't then that explains why he's still here. He appears to be the primary in all of this, from his groups to his personal website. 

I'm not sure about others but I cannot view the majority of pictures posted unless I log in. This is what really bothers me, that these are not drive-by thefts, someone is actively logging onto the site to do this.


----------



## Tina (Jul 28, 2007)

*Okay, I keep posting, asking for an URL, so far, no one has stepped up. I am now asking, if anyone has information on who this guy is, if he is a poster here, and what the URL is, I am asking to please be contacted about this with information. Please.*


----------



## Isa (Jul 28, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Okay, I keep posting, asking for an URL, so far, no one has stepped up. I am now asking, if anyone has information on who this guy is, if he is a poster here, and what the URL is, I am asking to please be contacted about this with information. Please.*



Tina check your pm.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2007)

I am the Sea Cow in question, although, I don't think I have any pictures on that site..or..maybe Sea Cow is a favorite term of endearment of that lovely man. 

Nah, this won't stop and I think most understand that. As for the man who comes to Dimensions and repeats conversation from the Clubhouse...I have no idea who he is, in terms of name.

I like that at least a few women are telling these woman haters to F off ,and, yes, I do think there is a real dislike of women when it comesto some of these men..when they say " honey, ask me real nice like "..it is another way to say..."suck my **** and I might do this for you ".

I recently let Les Toil know that a man on another site was taking LT's art and changing out the faces with faces of women from this chat room, as a favor to some women who like LT's work. He said he was fine with it, as long as the man did not profit from doing this...but he was glad to know about it. If he had been angry..that would have been ok...too.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 28, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am the Sea Cow in question, although, I don't think I have any pictures on that site..or..maybe Sea Cow is a favorite term of endearment of that lovely man.
> 
> Nah, this won't stop and I think most understand that. As for the man who comes to Dimensions and repeats conversation from the Clubhouse...I have no idea who he is, in terms of name.
> 
> ...



I didn't see any photos of you, so maybe I just read it wrong or maybe he does use that term frequently. Sorry about that.


----------



## wistful (Jul 28, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I am the Sea Cow in question, although, I don't think I have any pictures on that site..or..maybe Sea Cow is a favorite term of endearment of that lovely man.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that at least a few women are telling these woman haters to F off ,and, yes, I do think there is a real dislike of women when it comesto some of these men..when they say " honey, ask me real nice like "..it is another way to say..."suck my **** and I might do this for you ".




I love how the minute a large woman dares to speak up for herself and her fellow women a fat related insult comes spilling out of this guys mouth.God forbid a woman should want to exercise some control over her own image and *gasp* interfere with some morons ability to wank in peace.The misogyny on display is revolting.I for one really appreciate what you are doing Mossy so thank you!


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2007)

It's interesting--I've gone through a range of thoughts on this topic and again, I'd be ashamed, if I were found doing this. But, I'm not everyone, and I get that. I will say that the shot of me (and another Dimmer) I just had pointed out to me was sent in by a 'emailsfromheather' i think (that was the member name, or something like it). b/c the photo had the title of something like: Dims2007event--i.e., something that someone AT the event titled it, then I'm going to guess that the person who posted it is the person who found it here. I could be wrong about it--i suppose it might keep that specific name even if it went around the world 20 times. And, I also know that it's a drop in the bucket, but at least we have a name of a member and if there's anything there from the Clubhouse then we can cry foul more legitimately. 

The whole thing tires me, and honestly, I'm glad I'm not those guys. Wistful, I read their responses EXACTLY the way you did. It's weirdly, and sadly, objectifying, and I think that's what makes it so creepy to me, even divorced from the fact that my pix are there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anybody please post more specifics here? All this thread has done--although I'm glad it exists--is get me upset about a lot of vague talk of "them" and "he." A little cursory searching has revealed nothing that y'all have been talkin about. Although I guess I found the Yahoo Group (?). I don't really hang around a lot of fat chix sites other than Dims, so I'm missin stuff.

I know nobody wants to fan flames/make things worse, and neither do I, and neither will I, but having raised the issue, I think it would be good to at least share enough information for us to defend ourselves as necessary. I don't mean for that to sound so alarmist, but...yungh.

[mini-soapbox, only somewhat related, do scuse: Going after every photo-stealer is exhausting and impossible unless you're a Fox lawyer with a bunch of clerks, and even then it's insane, but just remember: photo-stealing is also fundamentally ILLEGAL. My day job is collecting art for a newspaper, and there isn't anything we think about using, even with fair use laws on our side, down to the most generic looking graphic or photo, without a thought to copyright infringement. Which means we get permission for everything, and if they say no, we don't use it. The stealer is completely culpable, even if it's something that's been stolen 10,000 times before...]

ETA: Okay, I'm less upset--I didn't mean to fan any flames here. Probably should have waited to post. But I still think some more specifics would be good.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

There's basically a whole slew of folks that are stealing/posting/sharing pictures without permission or rightful consent in assorted areas of the web such as: flickr.com, imagefap.com (type in search for bbws) various forums (though I have heard of one of them shut down ...example: bigass.tk) ..then there's groups like the yahoo groups ...and other groups too... and there's other places which I can't think of right off the top of my head. There's plenty of forums. 

Somebody already mentioned the curvage forum. People are taking other people's vacation pictures and I guess they consider them "spank-worthy" so they share them with each other there. 

There also videos located at various places on the web that have been stolen and shared at places like youtube.com, and dailymotion.com (I've noticed that dailymotion has put a stop to a lot of video misuse)...and there's also possibly content at pornotube.com as well, I think.

I think that its just awful. I just thought of the word .. "moral decay."
This "fetishizing" .. "lustful objectifying type behavior" is just awful.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 29, 2007)

There's a possibility that it's more than one person or he could just be a "Guest" and not an actual member.

As far as my picture being on the site...I'd rather it be where people are enjoying it..than on the site it was before..and people were having a FIELD DAY with insults..etc.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> As far as my picture being on the site...I'd rather it be where people are enjoying it..than on the site it was before..and people were having a FIELD DAY with insults..etc.



Although...where else would they go to get them but there? Or a place like it? Or so I would imagine. Would certainly be the easiest way to do it. Tis a short hop.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 29, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> As I had said in a previous thread, I spoke with the guy who is the mod at the Yahoo groups about 5-6 years ago. At that time, he had told me that he was collecting pics as a "labor of love", and his comments AT THAT TIME, seemed to be honest.
> 
> I've not spoken to him since, but, as you can see there are now 6 groups devoted to the same thing. Again, while BlackJack sees his pics being used in a different capacity than what he intended, most of the pics are the pre-op photos from weight loss surgery sites, and random candid pics from the FA dweebs that just happen to have a camera handy. So the mod is not the only person posting here. It's a bunch of guys. To me, that's like accusing Conrad of being responsible for any post that you find offensive here at Dims.
> 
> ...




I really like this post.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 29, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Although...where else would they go to get them but there? Or a place like it? Or so I would imagine. Would certainly be the easiest way to do it. Tis a short hop.



The photos that were lifted straight from here. If anyone has posted a picture here, I'm sure it's on a list a half a dozen sites by now. Some like the yahoo group and some like that other website. It sucks but there really is no way to stop it from happening.

Look at how many paysite pictures that are copyrighted are used on various websites..as jokes..are being used on myspace..etc.

It's just one of the things we have to deal with..sucks ass..but it's not going away anytime soon.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 29, 2007)

If my picture shows up on SUPERHOTMENTODIEFOR.com one more time .. :doh: 

fucking vultures. 

but seriously, I can't stand how people use pictures without permission. It's just plain rude.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> .
> 
> It's just one of the things we have to deal with..sucks ass..but it's not going away anytime soon.



No, it's not going away any time soon, Misty, but neither is drug usage, so should law enforcement give up becuase the problem is too large?

I try to make it really difficult & uncomfortable for these assholes to keep the photos there. While I'm not 100% successful, I've at least been able to get a good amount of my friends pics (both paysite & from the BBW/FA community) removed.

These 6 Yahoo groups are only the tip of the iceberg. There are thousands, amybe even tens of thousands of places where your personal pics could end up. That why we all need to work together on this. We're never going to make it go away, but we can slow it down some. 

My tag line on my personal page here in Dims says "changing the lives of many FA's, one asshole at a time". Change often happens slowly, one experience at a time. If we all did that, we might just have an effect. Please care enough about this to at least be vocal in your opposition to barging into the lives of the people who frequent this community.

God, I wish I could just get these guys in person with me one at a time.......we'd see how tough and obnoxious they'd be looking me straight in the eye.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2007)

One of the consistent Dims-pix posters is:
Imitation700mb
Whether he's the one ganking them, I don't know, but it seems likely to me.
His email addy is available (not posting it here. Believe it or not, I have some sense of appropriateness)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 29, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> No, it's not going away any time soon, Misty, but neither is drug usage, so should law enforcement give up becuase the problem is too large?



Humm...apples and oranges Phil.

Listen, I'm not saying that it doesn't suck ass that people feel the need to copy pictures and use them elsewhere for whatever they feel like. However, we know, as adults, that when we choose to share something online, that it can be taken and used however and whenever someone else wants.

I could spend years trying to track down every person that has my picture in their spank bank or in their jokes folder. But that would also mean that I couldn't send another picture to anyone..post them anywhere..or share them period. 

I guess I just have the mindset of I put it out there..and chances are..it's going to be taken and abused in some context.

I think it's a battle I choose not to fight...no one trying to get the pics removed or the behaviors stoppes will ever truly win..these people will find another way to obtain them.


----------



## Tina (Jul 29, 2007)

He is the group owner, Jes, a supposed John Martin that you can see right here. The slimy piece of crap also has a site for 'candid camera' pics, where he has posted lots of those photos taken, many headless, of fat women who are unaware that their photos are being taken. He has a monthly contest where people can send in 'candid' photos of whomever, taken from "wherever they may be found," and he will sometimes specify they should be belly pics, leg pics, whatever. 

I would like to rig up a system whereby when he touches a computer keyboard or mouse, he receives a serious electric shock.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> He is the group owner, Jes, a supposed John Martin that you can see right here. The slimy piece of crap also has a site for 'candid camera' pics, where he has posted lots of those photos taken, many headless, of fat women who are unaware that their photos are being taken. He has a monthly contest where people can send in 'candid' photos of whomever, taken from "wherever they may be found," and he will sometimes specify they should be belly pics, leg pics, whatever.
> 
> I would like to rig up a system whereby when he touches a computer keyboard or mouse, he receives a serious electric shock.



Ah yes. I put that together after I just posted. He looks familiar.

Oh, right. He's on my yahoo group called: ReallyCreepyDudes. 

We have hundreds of pix, everyone. Come join.

The point I made to him, after reading to many snipey 'sea cow' responses to women wanting their pix removed, is that since my contact is always available to the person taking the pix from Dims, that I simply want the question posed to me in a civil and calm manner: Would you mind if I use your photo on my site? These guys seem hell bent on getting nice, and pleasant, and ingratiating requests from us, and so I made the same argument back. You KNOW where you're getting the pix, and you also know just who is posting them, so just follow through and ask nicely. Like you're telling us to ask. Very fair, if you ask me.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> The point I made to him, after reading to many snipey 'sea cow' responses to women wanting their pix removed, is that since my contact is always available to the person taking the pix from Dims, that I simply want the question posed to me in a civil and calm manner: Would you mind if I use your photo on my site? These guys seem hell bent on getting nice, and pleasant, and ingratiating requests from us, and so I made the same argument back. You KNOW where you're getting the pix, and you also know just who is posting them, so just follow through and ask nicely. Like you're telling us to ask. Very fair, if you ask me.



D'accord. His defensiveness, even in that form letter for removing photos, is revealing.


----------



## Tina (Jul 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> The point I made to him, after reading to many snipey 'sea cow' responses to women wanting their pix removed, is that since my contact is always available to the person taking the pix from Dims, that I simply want the question posed to me in a civil and calm manner: Would you mind if I use your photo on my site? These guys seem hell bent on getting nice, and pleasant, and ingratiating requests from us, and so I made the same argument back. You KNOW where you're getting the pix, and you also know just who is posting them, so just follow through and ask nicely. Like you're telling us to ask. Very fair, if you ask me.


See, that won't sink in. These assholes believe that they are entitled to photos. That if they are on the web, they are free for the taking. They figure that they will have what they want, and no one will stop them. Male privilege breeds feelings of entitlement and power tripping, which is just what that "ask nicely" bullshit is, and having to ask implies ownership by that anal wart of a moderator there. Perhaps it's the only way those social retards will ever 'have' a woman, and based upon the way some of them act, it's not in the least bit surprising.

To them, the woman is merely a means to an end -- the end being orgasm -- and the photos merely a jumping off point for their fantasies. There is no thought given to the actual woman (maybe an actual woman gets in the way for them, so the actual woman is a roadblock to having what they want), hence the way they behave over there. Especially that "Doctor" guy, who seems to have major issues.


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2007)

Sadly, this sort of issue is why I just don't post pictures of myself anywhere. I do use a pic of myself in chat, but my fiance' is right next to me in it so that one seems fairly safe. I wish I could be more forthcoming with photos and things, but I just don't feel comfortable leaving them posted.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

I apologize if this has already been covered, but is there a reason why we're not all diving headfirst for the Yahoo! Groups Abuse Form? I know that it might not be *really* effective, but they do have "Unauthorized Content/Photos" listed as an abuse in their drop down menu. I also know the photos are out there on the net, now, as it were, but is it a possibility that enough complaints could at least limit this guy's abuse of YahooGroups for the time being?

Just a thought. Again, sorry if this has already been covered and dropped as a bad idea.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh, another useful tip: Only post pictures of yourself from the neck or shoulders up.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jul 29, 2007)

3 years I have been trying to get this person to stop posting my pictures. I get him to take one down, and up a new picture goes. Or it is the same one but in a new group. I took down my 360 all together ( Where he was getting the pictures at) PICTURES OF Me And My Grandfather, My Son, makes me sick he post or cuts them the way he wants them and post in his groups.. I have , my friends have, my boyfirend has, tired to get these pictures taken down. I have seen me on youtube now, on his groups, and he posted on Pauline Potters group ( which she took the folder down ) ... I have become so sick of this person that I refuse to do youtube which I so want to do, I barely post here, and myspace is private. SIGH!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> He is the group owner, Jes, a supposed John Martin that you can see right here...



Interesting to see he has all new doors on his house. He must know we're coming for him.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Interesting to see he has all new doors on his house. He must know we're coming for him.



I already started coming for him. I sent him an e-mail over the weekend asking him to reconsider how his pics are culled. I TRIED to be nice (and those who know me know how hard that can be for me). 

Despite my congenial attitude, he chose not to respond to me, and put more rhetoric on his group about pic removal. So, he's obviously at the very least read my e-mail to him, and chose not to respond.

This evening, I sent a very detailed message to Yahoo about all of his groups, how his pics violate not only privacy laws, but in some cases copyright infringement. I even included a link to this thread.

I know I should have asked you all for permission to use your posts as an example of the frustration he's caused, but I honestly thought that most of you wouldn't mind. I indicated that he is violating their terms of use policy and abusing people via his Yahoo groups. I think I presented a pretty convincing argument.

Hopefully, Yahoo will cool his jets for the time being. Just keep in mind, guys, that he'll resurface on another site that allows this sort of shit without repercussion, and he'll be back in business in no time.

Just remember, stealing is stealing, and if you saw someone shoplifting, or grabbing someone else's property, you shouldn't let them get away with it. At the very least, you should get invloved, even if it's as simple as telling the victim what's happened. 

Okay, lesson's over.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Interesting to see he has all new doors on his house. He must know we're coming for him.



No, honey, there are new doors on his PARENTS' house. Because he still lives there. At 26. I'm somehow not surprised. Not that everyone who lives at home is troubled, but sometimes...he is.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 29, 2007)

Jes said:


> No, honey, there are new doors on his PARENTS' house. Because he still lives there. At 26. I'm somehow not surprised. Not that everyone who lives at home is troubled, but sometimes...he is.


 
Certainly not everyone who lives at home is a loser with no social skills, but it's interesting when they are. 

I realize that it would be childish to comment on his appearance, but tell me I'm not the only one who let out a simultaneous "EW!" and belly laugh when I looked at him.


----------



## wistful (Jul 29, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Certainly not everyone who lives at home is a loser with no social skills, but it's interesting when they are.
> 
> I realize that it would be childish to comment on his appearance, but tell me I'm not the only one who let out a simultaneous "EW!" and belly laugh when I looked at him.




Seriously.Could he look *any* more like you would expect him to?? Makes me wonder if it's really him.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

wistful said:


> Seriously.Could he look *any* more like you would expect him to?? Makes me wonder if it's really him.



I thought the same thing!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't think there is any way that picture is of him. He would not want people knowing anything about him..other than the glaring fact that he is a hunk o' poop.


----------



## ripley (Jul 29, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I apologize if this has already been covered, but is there a reason why we're not all diving headfirst for the Yahoo! Groups Abuse Form? I know that it might not be *really* effective, but they do have "Unauthorized Content/Photos" listed as an abuse in their drop down menu. I also know the photos are out there on the net, now, as it were, but is it a possibility that enough complaints could at least limit this guy's abuse of YahooGroups for the time being?
> 
> Just a thought. Again, sorry if this has already been covered and dropped as a bad idea.



Thanks OOH, I sent a complaint in using this form just now. Hope it does some good.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> Thanks OOH, I sent a complaint in using this form just now. Hope it does some good.



Me too. I think that in great numbers we could be effective in removing a group or two worth of stolen photos. Thanks, Ripley.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 29, 2007)

I think from now on maybe I'll only post pics like these:
View attachment wacky1.jpg


View attachment wacky2.jpg


View attachment wacky3.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I think from now on maybe I'll only post pics like these:
> View attachment 23766
> 
> 
> ...



I'm SO in! Great idea, even though I did just give myself nightmares about The Ring for the next month...


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 29, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> View attachment 23768



*Police Officer*: All right, Justin. Now tell me what happened again, please.
*Chimpi*: I'm not quite sure. All I remember is this piercing light, shining everywhere around my house. I was suddenly lifted up into an Alien space craft, and seeing the sexiest aliens I have ever laid eyes upon.

All right, so that was the most retarded thing I have ever posted. But, all hail Alien Renaissance Woman!


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I thought the same thing!!!



Me three. I'll bet THAT photo is stolen from the interwebernet too!


----------



## Cinda (Jul 30, 2007)

Somewhere there is a very pissed off Geek yelling F*k this weird guy with lots of doors who likes fat babes is using MY pic--Damn Him!! :shocked: 

That just CAN'T be him, no way! It's too stereotypical...if it is him it does explain alot about his behavior...I've seen some sad looking guys in my time but even Bill Gates was a hunk compared to this English gent, he belongs on a Monty Python skit. ha ha


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 30, 2007)

Cinda said:


> but even Bill Gates was a hunk compared to this English gent



Is it because he's rich?


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry to dredge this up again, but I'm wondering if photographers showing pix might be interested in creating albums on free sites (ofoto, or whatever the new stuff is) that are invite only? And then the photographees would PM to get the location/pword? Obviously, not everyone here is made uncomfortable by posting pix, and I also realize photographers may not want to go to the trouble. I get that. But, it's a suggestion for consideration. I don't know that someone won't still pass things on, but lurkers won't be able to get to it (right?) and we all know the regulars, by now.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

Until we know who the thief is (or thieves are), then it's possible it _is _a regular. Perhaps several. If so, then a password-protected offsite location wouldn't help, and would only serve to inconvenience good people and make Dimensions a less enjoyable place (_then the terrorists win!_) for the people that are respectful. 

I think the only way to win at the game is not to play. Those who want to guarantee that their pictures don't get stolen are the ones who don't post any. It sucks that the selfish actions of other people make that a reality, but... that's how it is.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know if people have thought about it, but we could all learn how to do overlays on our pictures with copywrite warnings. There are ways of doing that is on top of the picture, but translucent enough to see the pic, and harder to get rid of than text at the edge of the picture. Even if one is going to get rid of the text to post them on one of these "tribute" sites, at least they'd have to work harder and may be more likely to bypass your photo.

It's sorta like a club for a car. It doesn't guarantee it's not going to get stolen, it just presents one obstacle more than the car next to you has.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

Wouldn't they just screencap though? that's really easy... crop and turn right back into a jpeg. I have to admit, it's what I'd do if I *really* wanted something and people tried to keep me from getting it. 

and no, it ain't me doing it


----------



## Jes (Jul 31, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't know if people have thought about it, but we could all learn how to do overlays on our pictures with copywrite warnings. There are ways of doing that is on top of the picture, but translucent enough to see the pic, and harder to get rid of than text at the edge of the picture. Even if one is going to get rid of the text to post them on one of these "tribute" sites, at least they'd have to work harder and may be more likely to bypass your photo.
> 
> It's sorta like a club for a car. It doesn't guarantee it's not going to get stolen, it just presents one obstacle more than the car next to you has.


that's right. and i thought about that too. and then i remembered i'm stupid. but someone (or all other someones) must be smarter!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wouldn't they just screencap though? that's really easy... crop and turn right back into a jpeg. I have to admit, it's what I'd do if I *really* wanted something and people tried to keep me from getting it.
> 
> and no, it ain't me doing it


Not if the "watermark" overlay is right smack in the middle of the image (never over your face, either, always over any other exposed skin, be it cleavage, belly, leg, arm, anything).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Not if the "watermark" overlay is right smack in the middle of the image (never over your face, either, always over any other exposed skin, be it cleavage, belly, leg, arm, anything).



Do you know how one would do this? Maybe someone who does could walk the rest of us through?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2007)

Honestly, someone can still jerk off to a pic, watermark or no watermark, and I think it's fairly obvious most of those pics are stolen, so I'm not sure how much good it would do.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know if this will help, but it sounded good


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2007)

The only option that is viable here is watermarking. Watermarking can be done in an image program like Photoshop, Paintshop Pro and the like.

Here's a watermarked image.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2007)

*fap fap fap* (not really!)

Ok, so you've marked the image as yours. Now each person who's sending pics to this guy will just keep them for themselves and their personal "P0RNZ" folder, and just won't pass it along.

There's no viable, long-term, secure solution to the internet privacy issue except removing yourself from the internet entirely.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Wag. We get it. It's an evil world out there and we can't stop it. 

But seriously, people are simply trying to take steps so they feel comfortable with posting pictures. That is a perfectly viable option. No one's pretending to have the magical cure to make the internet safe for pictures. GOSH.

That's what I was talking about Tina, SamanthaNY! Thanks. I'll probably start doing this.


----------



## Cinda (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Sam, you are always a font of useful information. Very interesting info for a computer illiterate like me. Of course, like you, I don't post the type of pics these dogs want, lol and my face would scare them off anyway. Wow there's an idea, just put my face overtop all your pics--ha ha practically guaranteed not to be stolen..... 

At least the guy in this site doesn't post snarky comments like the creep from the "party hats " site did/does.


----------



## Cinda (Jul 31, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Is it because he's rich?



Actually, no, Chimpi.... I think Bill improved with age but he's still no Brad Pitt. (random accounted good-looking actor name chosen) Still someone loves him just for him right? At least I hope his wife loves him not just his money. And many fat girls love geeks, yes? lol.

PS: Why DO I keep typing Chompi?  Guess I'm hungry...:eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 31, 2007)

I hope that the people who enjoy posting can continue to do so. I know I get some benefit of their bravery by enjoying their posts, and I'm grateful to them for it. By the same token, I also cringe when someone is upset by stolen pictures.

I still wonder whether disabling of right-clicking is a viable option here too, at least for the clubhouse (I realize that's Conrad's decision). Would the level of protection that offers our members infringe too much on the perk members now enjoy of being able to save pics? Is there some auto-PM-code that could be added to 'request this pic file!' with every attachment? Just spit-balling here. 

P. S. - Thanks, Cinder. And hush! Your face won't scare anyone... but your girl-gang-leader rep is sure to frighten the most jaded hacker!


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> *fap fap fap* (not really!)


Ya fapper! 

Yes, that's the only real way to absolutely prevent it.


activistfatgirl said:


> But seriously, people are simply trying to take steps so they feel comfortable with posting pictures. That is a perfectly viable option. No one's pretending to have the magical cure to make the internet safe for pictures. GOSH.
> 
> That's what I was talking about Tina, SamanthaNY! Thanks. I'll probably start doing this.


Yes, options are limited. The nice thing about it, is that you can say whatever you like on the image, like below.

At one point, I used to have an alt image for people to hotlinked to my wallpapers, sucking up my bandwidth. It said, "I like to cut loud, juicy farts!" or something like it. That's all that would show up. I guess enough people got embarrassed and they removed them. An average-sized pic, fine, but using my bandwidth so they could have a background for their blog or whatever did not thrill me.


SamanthaNY said:


> I still wonder whether disabling of right-clicking is a viable option here too, at least for the clubhouse (I realize that's Conrad's decision). Would the level of protection that offers our members infringe too much on the perk members now enjoy of being able to save pics? Is there some auto-PM-code that could be added to 'request this pic file!' with every attachment? Just spit-balling here.


I doubt this stuff could be done, and right-click disabling can always be defeated by doing a ctrl+prntscreen, so it's really useless.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2007)

See, now you're just calling them names.

The slimy fucks who do this sort of thing probably get off on it.


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2007)

Eh. Who cares how they feel?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't even think they do.


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2007)

Probably not.


----------



## mango (Aug 1, 2007)

*So if we catch one of these spank bankers, can we chop off their wanking hand and doom them to a miserable life of perpetual blue balls?? *evil grin*


 *


----------



## Tina (Aug 1, 2007)

They'd probably just find some poor, hapless random animal to stick it in.  

Mango, you are ubiquitous! I'm seeing you everywhere. Do you have a doppelganger, or do you just get around?


----------



## fatlane (Aug 2, 2007)

Possible solution: Only post your worst pics. 

Another possible solution: Wear clothing with the word "castration" prominently displayed. Talk about a buzzkill. 

Yet another possible solution: Post _somebody else's pic!_

If those don't work, I got nothin' other than someone creating a part of the board to notify where all the free copyright violation pics are, then have every link to one of those sites secretly send a confessional email to the FBI Online Predator Hotline or something.

Ooooh, that might work...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I've given him every opportunity to be nice about this, and he's ignored most of us, although his "members" defend him to the end.........sooooooooooo.

I thought turnabout was fair play. Check out my avatar & the pic on my profile. I wanted him to feel the same way some of our nice people here did when they saw their pics on his site. 

I wish everyone who posted here would post the same pic on their profile, and that he gets a taste of his own medicine. Looks like since he won't react to nice, maybe he'd react to this.

I've contacted Yahoo yet AGAIN about my issues with his clubs. No response as of today, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

While I understand the reasoning behind your stealing and displaying his (as far as we know) picture - I don't like the practice or the message. 

To clarify, this isn't me being unsupportive of _you_, or the position you're defending.... just the method you chose this time out.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2007)

Samantha, find me another method that may work, and I'll try it....I've tried everything else.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 4, 2007)

Like using his picture will affect him at all. Pictures of random dorks are a dime a dozen, which on the flipside is the simple basis of this whole hubbub. I remember reading somewhere in the older parts of the Dims website that someone voiced an opinion such that "It's incredibly hard to find good pictures and videos of SSBBWs" and I think that holds true even today.

It's just that he's not asking permission, which isn't cool.

But those who want them taken down probably wouldn't have given permission if he DID ask, so it's much more...lucrative if he just goes ahead and yoinks them.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I thought turnabout was fair play. Check out my avatar & the pic on my profile. I wanted him to feel the same way some of our nice people here did when they saw their pics on his site.
> 
> I wish everyone who posted here would post the same pic on their profile, and that he gets a taste of his own medicine. Looks like since he won't react to nice, maybe he'd react to this.



I don't think that's him in the pic anyway. But you do look very handsome in your avatar.


----------



## Cinda (Aug 4, 2007)

IMO you are only giving this guy attention he craves. You are putting him in a position of power. He probably gets off on this big time. Ok, the guy is a jerk. Ok, he and/or his members steal pics of fat women to wank to; BUT he is not "overly" obnoxious about it at this point. He does not make fun of fat women on his site even if he is disrespectful to us.

If you turn this issue into a one-upmanship you can't win who knows what he will start doing? You are turning his site into something interesting where before it was a quiet, little-known site for immature wankers.

We all know that if you post a pic on the internet that there is a danger of it being stolen and used in ways we don't wish. Even if there were enforceable laws against it, people would still do it. It's the nature of some people. It's not like we don't have guys jerking off to the pics here, for gosh sakes. 

I don't think descending to his level is going to help. I wish it would, but I sincerely doubt it will. It will probably get him off to be stealing more pics and posting them and totally ignore every request to remove the stolen pics. He knows without our pics and without stealing pics his site is useless and boring.

IMO the best thing women who post pics that are being stolen can do is to ask him politely to remove them, complain to yahoo, and then IN FUTURE PROTECT THEIR PICS in the ways suggested above. Maybe overlay HIS pic ontop of theirs with a rude message?? (however, that would only aggravate him). 

Talk about giving this jerk way more attention than he deserves :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Samantha, find me another method that may work, and I'll try it....I've tried everything else.


I know you have, but lack of options doesn't mean that bad practices suddenly become good ones. I'd hate to see this escalate to a war causing even more pics to be stolen, this time just for sport.

Sometimes discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I know you have, but lack of options doesn't mean that bad practices suddenly become good ones. I'd hate to see this escalate to a war causing even more pics to be stolen, this time just for sport.
> 
> Sometimes discretion is the better part of valor.



Samantha.......the problem that I often have with what goes on here on the boards is that a post like the original one is made, and then everyone scurries to see what all the hubub is about.

Then.............they all come here & post about how horrible it is, and how they want something done about the perpetrator, and then the thread just fizzles away, no one does anything, and everyone sits until the next wrong is posted here.

My tactics may be inflammatory in your eyes, but at least I try. I don't come here to whine, I DO something when I think this community has been wronged. As I said in my previous post, I would be willing to try anything to get these guys to stop, but I think if enough people hounded Yahoo and the guys in this group, we might just make a difference.

My dad always said, "if you do nothing, I promise you nothing will happen".


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Samantha, find me another method that may work, and I'll try it....I've tried everything else.



Good on you Phil. Nail that little creep. Your efforts are appreciated. Susannah


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> Ya fapper!
> 
> Yes, that's the only real way to absolutely prevent it.
> 
> ...



Love the pic! My backside looks similar!!! Susannah


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Samantha.......the problem that I often have with what goes on here on the boards is that a post like the original one is made, and then everyone scurries to see what all the hubub is about.
> 
> Then.............they all come here & post about how horrible it is, and how they want something done about the perpetrator, and then the thread just fizzles away, no one does anything, and everyone sits until the next wrong is posted here.
> 
> ...


Nobody is denying that you're making an effort, but I do personally wish you would stop short of negatively commenting on others who choose not to follow you. 

I just think when you choose to do _the exact thing you're fighting against_, it completely negates a logical argument previously made against it. To me, that's worse than nothing. To you, it's better. So we'll just disagree there. 

I didn't have pics stolen from me, so it's not my fight to begin with. Maybe those girls love what you're doing.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 4, 2007)

Cinda said:


> IMO you are only giving this guy attention he craves. You are putting him in a position of power. He probably gets off on this big time. Ok, the guy is a jerk. Ok, he and/or his members steal pics of fat women to wank to; BUT he is not "overly" obnoxious about it at this point. He does not make fun of fat women on his site even if he is disrespectful to us.



I would say that's flatout wrong. All he craves is more pictures to put on the site to share with people. If anything this thread is BAD for him because people will post less pictures here and he will end up with fewer pictures to steal.

However, this isn't his main source of pictures by far, obviously, so it probably means jack in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> . Maybe those girls love what you're doing.



You're missing the point. I don't do it so the girls will love me or what I'm doing. The one thing we agree on is that you think you're right, and I think I'm right. 

And it's not your fight because your pics weren't posted there. Yet, you come here and fight your fight with me. I am not the instigator here, and honestly, I'm tired of defending my actions to those who "choose" to remain apathetic.

Call me when these bastards put your pics up there, and I'll be more than happy to help you (not that you need my help), because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm obviously not apathetic to this problem (or your efforts), and I'm not fighting with you, we just disagree. You don't have to defend yourself to me... and I'm not doing so to you. For me, this was a discussion of tactics, nothing more.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2007)

I know some Ukrainians who are quite discreet at cleaning up messes my Uzbek acquaintances are prone to make with people I talk about to my Kurdish contacts, if you know what I mean...

... just putting it out there as an option, that's all.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay, so I told everyone that I contacted Yahoo about this, and filed a complaint, and got NO response.

On Sunday, I sent a SECOND complaint to Yahoo, and today I received this response:

_Dear Philip,

Thank you for writing to Yahoo! Groups.

Unfortunately, we are unable to currently determine the truth or falsity
of the statements or ownership of this photo. We can certainly 
sympathize with your position and wish to take appropriate action.

Please forward any personally identifying information regarding that 
photo to us -- such as copies of your photo ID, address and phone 
number. The more information that you can give us to indicate that you 
are indeed the owner of that photo, the more thoroughly we will be able 
to investigate this situation.

State that you are the individual posted and would like the material 
removed. Indicate the exact location and name of the file in question 
and sign the document.

You may fax the information to:

(503) 615-3883

or mail the information to:

Yahoo! Inc.
Customer Care
Attn: Yahoo! Groups Abuse Team
5240 NE Elam Young Parkway
Hillsboro, OR 97124

Thank you again for contacting Yahoo! Groups.

Regards,

Harold Quincy

Yahoo! Customer Care_

I'm not done yet. While I have a lot of stuff going on (my dad just had major heart surgery today, and I have the wrestling show we're promoting this weekend), as soon as I'm able, I will be back to this. For those of you who support my efforts, thank you, and for those of you who don't, I still love ya.


----------

